# Difference Between S.compressus And S.rhombeus



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't really know the way of identifying these two speices and have heard they get mixed up quite often. How do you tell the difference? I'am planning to buy a Rhom this week but it seems the store has the two speices side by side and have labled them both Black Rhombeus, Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a little complicated to explain without looking at it. Just buy the fish as a rhom and pay a rhom price for it. Then take pictures and post them here. If its a compressus then you got lucky.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Is there anyway you can get pics of the fish in question and post them and we can see if we can id them for you.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Is there anyway you can get pics of the fish in question and post them and we can see if we can id them for you.


Yay you got your old account back.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I never lost it but but I got it straightened out for the most part just still can't view new content.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Is there anyway you can get pics of the fish in question and post them and we can see if we can id them for you.


I try on wednesday, If I don't then it is already sold


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Comp compaired to rhomb has: pointier face, some vertical bars along with the round spots, clear v shape tail. These are just some things to look for, if you want one.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bricklr said:


> Comp compaired to rhomb has: pointier face, some vertical bars along with the round spots, clear v shape tail. These are just some things to look for, if you want one.


I actually want a black rhom, so rhoms don't have the visable spots?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhoms have spots but no bars.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The easiest way is rhoms have more random spotting while comps often have elongated spots called bars. This method will often work but not alwaysright. Id look at some pics of each and read some opefe descriptions to gothrought a list of traits when you are looking at it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

man my lfs only carries reds


----------

